

Nokia reports €590M loss for Q1 2012 - teoruiz
http://www.theverge.com/2012/4/19/2959563/nokia-q1-2012-financial-report

======
brunnsbe
I have now seen three different numbers for the Q1 loss; €590M
(<http://theverge.com>), €390M (<http://www.kauppalehti.fi> \- Finnish
financial news paper) and €260M (<http://www.hs.fi> \- Biggest Finnish daily
news paper). I think it has to do with what all you calculate into the final
sum, although I guess theverge.com - sum is incorrect.

